# Custom arrow wraps



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Got a new Bitzenburger jig for Christmas and have been playing around (practicing) on some old practice arrows and now am getting ready to do some new arrows. 

Really having some fun with arrow wraps etc. and have become aquainted with Onestringer Custom Arrow Wraps (www.onestringer.com) and am really impressed with them. They'll do anything you want - club logos, anything. I had them do these for me. Take a look - cool stuff for $11.00/dz shipping included.  

And BTW, mine are really plain (compared to a lot of what they do) cause that's the way I want them. They make some really wild ones, fine for some, but I'm a hunter!


----------



## LungBuster 21 (Oct 5, 2006)

cool looking wrap. Its always neat to look down at your arrows while in your stand and know that you put the time and effort into to them to make them look good.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

That'll look great covered in bubbly red liquid K kid


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Kelly Johnson said:


> That'll look great covered in bubbly red liquid K kid


That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Alpha (Oct 2, 2008)

AWESOME COMPANY and good people! One Stringer ROCKS!


----------

